# Applescript pour ajouter commentaire Spotlight



## ClaudeBel (1 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai une collection de plus de 1800 fichiers multimédias (AIFF, Waves, etc.) répertoriés dans une base FileMaker (seuls les liens aux fichiers sont stockés dans la base). Je souhaite que des informations contenues dans la base de données soient écrites dans les commentaires Spotlight des fichiers.

Le meilleur moyen pour faire cela m'apparait d'envoyer directement une commande AppleScript depuis FileMaker (ce que le logiciel est capable de faire très simplement avec l'action de script «Exécuter AppleScript»). Mon problème, c'est que je ne suis qu'un débutant avec Applescript et que je n'ai pas trouvé d'exemples sur le Web pour minspirer.

J'ai pensé bien sûr à Automator, mais je crois que ça serait plus simple de procéder directement avec une commande Applescript puisque je dois partir de FileMaker et que j'aurai des paramètres à transmettre (chemins et noms des fichiers + commentaire Spotlight à ajouter).

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?

Merci!

Sur Mac OS-X 10.4.10. FileMaker 8.5 et MacBook Pro.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Je ne dispose pas de FileMaker, aussi ne m'est-il pas possible d'indiquer une mani&#232;re de r&#233;cup&#233;rer les informations &#224; transmettre via AppleScript. N&#233;anmoins, il semble clair que ton script contiendra au moins une boucle et que chaque &#233;l&#233;ment r&#233;pertori&#233; dans ta base de donn&#233;es sera trait&#233; comme suit :

```
tell application "Finder" to set comment of mon_fichier to mon_commentaire
```
o&#249; *mon_fichier* correspond au chemin du fichier (par ex. : alias "Disque:Users:nom:dossier:fichier.mp3")
et o&#249; *mon_commentaire* correspond au commentaire Spotlight d&#233;sir&#233; (en texte).
D&#233;sol&#233; de ne pas pouvoir t'aider davantage.


----------



## ClaudeBel (3 Août 2007)

&#199;a marche!

La seule difficult&#233; que j'ai eu &#224; surmonter a &#233;t&#233; de me familiariser avec la commande &#171;alias&#187; et le format de chemin. La partie en FileMaker (Script) ne posait pas de probl&#232;me particulier si ce n'est que le chemin &#233;tait comportait des &#171;/&#187; au lieu des &#171;:&#187;.

*Grand merci pour ton aide!
*


----------

